# Testando motor SLED de lectora óptica de DVD/CD



## frica (Nov 2, 2018)

Buenos días a todos,

Estaba desmontando una lectora óptica LG (DVD y CD) de un PC de sobremesa, para testar sus componente y encontrar el problema de funcionamiento. He sacado la estructura del trineo (también llamado Pick up):







Donde podemos ver el tornillo sinfín (a la izquierda) conectado al motor de desplazamiento (también llamado SLED). Quería testar dicho motor y lo he desmontado (la pieza alargada de la derecha): 






He visto videos donde aparecen estos motores con un aspecto más normal. Pero en mi lectora óptica el motor SLED está conectado a un tornillo sinfín y a un flex con cuatro terminales. Ver la fotografía:






Yo he testado las cuatro soldaduras sobre el motor. Previamente lijé estas soldaduras porque no me daba lectura e intuía que podrían estar esmaltadas. Usé un multímetro digital en posición de ohmios y obtuve 10 ohmios entre el pin 1-2 y otros 10 ohmios entre el pin 3-4. Los pines testeados son las 4 soldaduras sobre el motor. Realicé varias medidas tras girar un poco el tornillo sin fin. Obtuve las mismas medidas (en torno a 10 ohmios).   Sé que los motores cuando están parados deben dar en torno a estos valores. 

Con lo explicado ¿he realizado correctamente el test de este motor?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2018)

Ese es un motor paso a paso, el otro motores es DC brushed.
No esplicas cual es problema que hacía, si nos  cuentas un poco te podemos ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2018)

Si el motor posee 4 cables es bipolar, (Izquierda), así que lo que estás midiendo es correcto.


----------



## frica (Nov 5, 2018)

Muchas gracias *Pandacba *y *Fogonazo* por vuestras contestaciones.

*Se que por lo que vale una lectora óptica, no merece la pena emplear mucho tiempo en detectar el causante del problema, peeerrro soy uno de estos tontos que le gustas saber porqué se ha estropeado (independientemente de que sea capaz de repararlo o no).*

*Pandacba *te cuento brevemente (lo intentaré) los sintomas que me han llevado a deducir que podría ser problema hardware en la unidad óptica. Yo tengo un *Pc de sobremesa* con una vieja *lectora óptica LG (interface IDE)* que lleva ya tiempo dandome problemas (como la uso poco lo he dejado pasar). Cuando introduzco un CD o DVD (he probado con varios discos) el led de la lectora parpadea lentamente, al cabo de ciertos segundos parpadea rápidamente y el motor de la lectora empieza a funcionar (es claramente audible). Pero o bien mi PC se me queda bloqueado sin que me muestre las carpetas de la raiz, o bien me muestra las carpetas y como mucho entro en una de ellas para luego bloquearse el PC. En algunas ocasiones expulso el disco y el bloqueo desaparece al cabo de 10-30 segundos, pero en otras ocasiones tengo que apagar el PC mediante pulsación prolongada del botón power.

He probado varias cosas:

1) Acceder a los discos previos, *usando una lectora DVD externa (USB)*. Dichos discos pudieron ser accedidos sin problemas (navegar por carpetas, abrir documentos, etc.)

2) *Desinstalar el driver* de mi lectora óptica LG, pasar CCleaner y reiniciar el PC para que Windows volviera a reinstalarlos. No solucionó nada.

3) Buscar en la web del fabricante un driver para esta unidad. Se ve que sólo utiliza algún driver genérico porque no encontré ninguno en la web para el modelos concreto de lectora LG.

4) *Probé a iniciar mi PC desde un LiveCD* (usando mi lectora USB) y probando con varios CD/DVD en la lectora LG. Curiosamente pude acceder a los discos con CASI normalidad, abrir documentos, fotos, etc. En alguna ocasión se quedaba como 10-20 segundos pensando, pero luego acedía a la carpeta solicitada o hacía la acción deseada.

5) Probé iniciando el *PC en Modo Seguro a prueba de fallos*. Tenía problemas frecuentes para acceder leer los CD/DVD y acceder a carpetas, pero pude hacer más cosas con los discos que lo que hacía en Modo normal.

6) *cambié el cable IDE *por otro nuevo y no cambio los síntomas.

Se que las pruebas pueden dejar duda sobre si es un problema hardware o software (ya que desde el LiveCD de Hirens en funcionamiento era cercarno al normal). Pero opté por abrir la lectora LG y limpiar algo de polvo y la lente con un bastón de algodón y alcohol isopropílico.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola, por la descripción que haces, el pick-up está sucio o con problemas. Además es la causa más probable.


----------



## frica (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola Gudino. ¿Por el pick-up te refieres a la pieza que se desplaza por los railes del trineo?¿es decir la pieza donde está la lente y el emisor láser?



Esa de la fotografía. Si es esa la pieza que estará sucia (o con problemas) ¿para eliminar esa suciedad que recomiendas?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 5, 2018)

El sistema óptico, es muy delicado y sensible. El polvo que se deposita por períodos largos, interfiere en el funcionamiento. Y no sólo se deposita en la lente, también en los primas, colimadores, espejos o lo que fuere óptico.
Una solución simple es quitar  el pick-up de los rails, sumergirlo en agua destilada por 20min, remover cada varios minutos el agua, luego quitar escurrir y dejar secar por 24hs. Si luego de ésto no hubo mejorías el daño puede ser a nivel eléctrico.


----------



## frica (Nov 6, 2018)

Gracia Gudino. Esa era la solución que recordaba haber leido en algún sitio, pero necesitaba confirmación. Pues procederé con esa posible solución. Ya os contaré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2018)

Sumo a lo de *Gudino Roberto duberlin *,  agregar unas gotas de limpiavidrios.


----------



## frica (Nov 6, 2018)

¡Hombre DosMetros! Todavía me alegro al recordar la ayuda que me diste con el motor del cepillo de dientes. ¡Por cierto aún sigue funcionando!

Gracias por tu aportación. En los próximos dias intento desmontar el pick-up del las barras de transporte y lo meto en remojo a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2018)

Para limpiar las escobillas lo metía en alcohol isopropílico y lo hacia funcionar, para un lado y para el otro o si no se lo inyectaba con una jeringa y aguja,  se deja sercar bien y listo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 6, 2018)

Al parecer éste modelo tiene  motores brushless.


----------



## frica (Nov 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Para limpiar las escobillas lo metía en alcohol isopropílico y lo hacia funcionar, para un lado y para el otro o si no se lo inyectaba con una jeringa y aguja,  se deja sercar bien y listo



Si, este método lo conocía pero parece que no es tan efectivo como desmontar el motor y limpiarlo manualmente.


----------

